# Rabbits as pets?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm looking into indoor pet options. I discovered the rabbit, and it seems like it could be a fit. I want a pet that I can bond with, that will get most of its attention in the mornings and evenings. It will live in a large play pen in my room/office. When I'm in there writing and drawing, I will let it out. I'll also let it outside to walk.

I know there are rabbit owners here, so do you have any hints, tips? Any advice on signs a rabbit may or may not be a good fit for me? I never like rushing into a pet purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think a rabbit would be perfect  I had a holland lop when I was younger, she was the best rabbit I ever had! We would play tag, hide and seek (no joke! She was an AWESOME rabbit!) she loved to just hop around my room, one day she found out how to open her cage (I must not have latched it right..) and she got out and hopped on my bed and laid with me  

Any way lol! I think if you find the right one, and bond with it from the time it's little you will have a perfect indoor pet  

What kind are you looking at getting? We had/have New Zealand Whites, they are really good too  love to cuddle


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, and we have a litter due sometime this month...I forget the date off the top of my head... Lol! But we do keep then for about two-three months before selling/separating from momma if your interested  
They go for about $15 most times as they are mixed breeds


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have seven Brood French Lops. BUT, only one is tame. They are a lot like goats. You have to know how to handle them before you get them. I know some rabbits are super sweet from the time you get them, some are just a lost hope. You need to buy one that is a retired breeder or a baby that is tame. Or you can't expect your rabbit to be perfect. Here are some pics. First is of my arm scratched by one of my 4 pound babies. Second is how great of a pet one of my babies made.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Unfortunately I have never had rabbits as pets, but I know several people who have, and they loved it!!
I hear they are very easy to housebreak, which is a definite bonus!!
Good luck and keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure the rabbit is spayed or neutered. They make great housepets. Had them for years. House Rabbit Society has plenty of good tips. You could even see if there is a House Rabbit Society chapter in your area. They have rabbits for adoption that will already be spayed or neutered and will be honest about the friendliness and everything.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good to know. I'd definately be looking for a pair of snugglers (I'd be getting two to keep each other company).

Ohhhh, Skyla! :laugh: You're bad! I'm not ready to get them quite yet, but once I have a more stable income, I know where I'll be looking.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can usually find bonded pairs with HRS too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe!!  I know! LOL!

Well we have about two litters a year  a spring litter and a summer litter  lol!! 

Just look at how cute!  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Are those pics of baby rabbits or a real human baby?! Stupid Photo Bucket!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think I'll be buying a human baby, Skyla, too much work. ;D

I will check out HRS, Karen, thank you!

Skyla, are your rabbits raised as pets?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!! I just didn't know how they were showing up.. It's a baby (my little cousin) for me.. Is it baby bunnies for you?

Some of them, yes. Others we raise for meat, though they are all loved on and cuddled till the end


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is one of mine. I have two expecting this month. They got bred by accident. lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my Frosty! How cute!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Rabbits make great cute snuggly pets! Netherland dwarf would be my breed of choice, since they eat so little and are so stinking CUTE. We joke that the breed started when somebody made a clay rabbit, accidentally smashed its nose in, and then left it that way because it was cute. Then the clay rabbit was magically turned into a real one.
The breed is reported to be kind of wild, but that just isn't so anymore. It's been bred out of them (though you should still be sure any rabbit you get is tame).
About pet rabbits in general...they're active and curious, but not very smart, so don't expect a little dog. They're entertaining - and tops for cuddling! - but not good for much more, LOL. Unless you get an angora (but those are more difficult to care for).


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

My sis has a holland lop. Confidentially, I think it's a bit boring as a pet, but she loves it! I'm more of a cat or dog person myself.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Before we fixed up our barn we had rabbits that lived in cages in our finished basement (we let them out to play everyday of course). We never were able to get them to use a litter box, but they did go in the same corner of their cage. I HATED cleaning the tray under the cage. Super gross and not real easy. 
So in my opinion, I like them better outside.....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I will probably litter train as the reason I want a little pet is for it to keep me company as I'm writing and drawing in my office.  Is there a smarter breed? I'm okay with sweet and dumb, haha  And I don't mind long hair.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I sold three babies to a lady once. She got them almost all the way litter trained in less than a month. And, they were only 3 months old.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have had multiple litter trained rabbits.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love rabbits , had one that would follow us around like a dog and come when called too , he was a really great rabbit 

You can also check out ferrets Danielle. Not sure if your a fan of them or not , but I also had one and she was very sweet , cuddly and litter box trained . They are extremely smart and over the top entertaining IMO.
Easily cared for as well. And the toys and things you can get them is awesome , lol My girl had a hammock she loved with her own blanket too  She also loved socks , hair clips , especially hair scrungies !
Not a boring pet and very cuddly , best of both worlds !

Enjoy your search


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ferrets are really cool too! They are a little smelly, but so awesome! I miss mine!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , the males do have a bit of a odor even when de scented but the females dont have any really. I used to bath mine , they like baths so its pretty easy , lol. My little Coco  she was so cute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You can have them desented?! Cool! I'm gonna have a ferret again one day  I loved mine! Her name was slinky  (real original lol! I was little  ) they were lots of fun!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh gosh both my boys are descented and they have no bad odor at all, a lot of that depends on what you feed them. In fact if you feed ferrets either a natural raw diet or a very high quality kibble they get this phenomena called grape tail where their tail smells like grape koolaid, both my boys have it. I feed them a high quality kibble. They are very intelligent and active I love my ferrets! I have a bunny but honestly I didn't like having him in the house, his pee was so smelly and messy and I couldn't ever get him litter trained so our bunny lives outside in a hutch now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, I guess I'm a minority...  I cannot even imagine having a rabbit in my house. The urine wreaks to me, even with females. They pee soooo much even in a day's time. All I have are meat rabbits though, so they are large.
They are also destructive on wiring, carpets,cabinets, walls, etc I have read.

I did have a ferret once though....now he was descented and was not nearly as smelly as my rabbits.He was a good indoor pet. If I left his cage door open, he used his own litterbox. He took showers and dried himself off on the towel after if I left it on the floor for him. He loved to play "hide the teddy", and was a general clown.  We used a leash for him too........also, they have less hair to shed! My rabbits are complete furballs and the hair gets EVERYWHERE!
I would vote ferret over rabbit any day!

But get what you like....you may love a house rabbit


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It makes a huge difference in urine odor when they are spayed/neutered. I know because I used to foster rabbits for Buckeye House Rabbit Society. When they first came in, they of course would not be neutered. Peed all over and stunk. Get them neutered and almost overnight they are going in the litterbox and don't stink.

And there is nothing like watching a bonded pair together.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive heard of people having skunks as pets . My husband had one when he was young named Violet  She was de scented and was a very affectionate , loving and cuddly little girl 

I know she was also litter box trained and care was as minimal as a cat. This would be a pet I would look into if i were looking.
Maybe in my next life 

Something to think about !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Danielle ! Look into a skunk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! I want a little skunk! They are soooo cute!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Change back your avatar !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha! Pushy pushy!  why don't you change yours!  hehe!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I dislike having rabbits in the house. I had 1 house bunny I didn't mind being in the house. He has a dwarf/lop mix. His name was Sir William DeGreenback AKA Dollar Bill. I bought him from the auction for 1 whole dollar. "No one will take this baby bunny for a dollar?" Yep, I will, never even laid eyes on him. Open the box and there he was just big enough to fill my 1 of my hands. It was love at first sight between me and this tiny white and gray spotted bunny with 1 ear that stood up and 1 ear that flopped down. He spent most of his time hanging out with us then staying in his cage. He did not pee anywhere but his designated corner of his cage, and he would hold it till he went back. He sired litters of very nice Easter bunnies. Then one day Bill passed away. Every other rabbit we have had in the house has ended up outside. I dislike a doe rabbits, tempermental wenchs. Bucks in my opinon tend to be sweet, but messy.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Danielle what about bunnies attracts you to have one for a pet? Is there a pet characteristic you are looking for specifically?


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Well if you do get a rabbit don't give it cardboard and get a male

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I was looking for a sweet, indoor pet to keep me company when I can't be outside with my goaties, and also sooth my anxiety and depression. Looking for a laid back, simple pet, that isn't quite as demanding as a dog. I'd be interested in a cat, but I am allergic to them.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

OMGoatness, Danielle, I thought you already had a goat or two?  Why not bring one in the house!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I had a house bunny who lived to be 11. She was easier to housebreak than any dog I have ever known - just wanted to do her business in one corner of the cage, we put the litterbox there and that was pretty much it! She was way smarter than most people think of rabbits as being, best guess is she was a Rex/Netherland dwarf mix. She was spayed at 6 months, and lived to be 11. She loved children, hated any veterinarian or vet tech with a passion, and they never believed me she never bit anyone but them!

If you decide on a bunny, I'd be happy to answer any questions, Miss Hoppy taught me well!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ferrets arent laid back , in fact they are bonkers but fun as heck 
Seriously , a ferret is so much fun and willing just to snuggle with you .
Mine used to like to snuggle up in my sweatshirt hood 
Such sweet adorable little animals .


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> OMGoatness, Danielle, I thought you already had a goat or two?


I have 11


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay... I mean to edit that... LOL it was supposed to be a joke but then I reread your post. Hmmm...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! I gotcha! I'm so tired, I think the joke went right past me. :laugh:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't blame you, I was so tired I couldn't even make the joke look right... LOL

So ya, I gotcha too. lol


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

We had one as a house pet and she was awesome...but persnickety. She got kicked out of the house though...got mad at my mom because she locked her in her pen because she was having a new couch delivered and didn't want Bumble Bee (the rabbit) to get outside when the movers brought in the couch.

Well after the couch was placed...Bumble Bee was let out and ran straight to the room with the new couch...thumped her feet at us in the middle of the room went behind the couch and ripped a hole in it!...Needless to say my mom was NOT happy. 

It was obvious she did it on purpose...she also chewed a chunk of my sisters hair out one night..because she locked her out of her room during the day....they are super smart but just like all animals each have their own personality lol.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Ownedbythegoats, I've wondered before, what does the "size 4" "size 5" mean on your signature? It's probably obvious to everyone but me, lol.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, LOL! It doesn't mean anything, it is part of the "Color code" or whatever and I am too lazy to edit it out.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Ohh, okay! I couldn't figure it out, lol!


----------

